# Monday Joke.....(groan)..



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

One day in the jungle a chimpanzee invented some tools to eat his dinner.
One tool was a flat stick sharpened along one edge, which he used to cut his
food. The other was a stick with four smaller sticks attached to the end,
each sharpened to a point, which he used to spear his food and place it in
his mouth.

The chimp was very proud of his inventions, which he called his 'one point
tool' and his 'four point tool.'

One day he awoke to find his four point tool was missing. The chimp was
distraught. He ran around the jungle trying to find his precious tool.

First he came upon the lion.
"Lion, lion!" he cried, "Have you seen my four point tool?"
"No." replied the lion, "I have not seen your four point tool!"

Then the chimp came upon the gorilla.
"Gorilla, gorilla!" he cried, "Have you seen my four point tool?"
"No." replied the gorilla, "I have not seen your four point tool!"

Then the chimp came upon the jaguar.
"Jaguar, jaguar!" he cried, "Have you seen my four point tool?"
"Yes." replied the jaguar, "I have seen your four point tool!"
"Well where is it?" enquired the chimp.
"I ate it," said the jaguar smugly.
"Why would you do that?" cried the chimp.
"Because," replied the big cat, "I am a four point tool-eater jaguar!"


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Groan is right, :lol: you that was bad, try this.

A Russian couple were walking down the street in Moscow one night when 
the man felt a drop hit his nose. "I think it's raining," he said to his 
wife. 
"No, that felt more like snow to me," she replied. 
"No, I'm sure it was just rain," he said. 
They were just about to begin arguing with each other about whether it 
was raining or snowing when they saw a Communist Party official walking 
toward them. 
"Let's not fight about it," the man said. "Let's ask Comrade Rudolph 
whether it's officially raining or snowing." 
As the official approached, the man said: "Tell us, Comrade Rudolph, is 
it officially raining or snowing?" 
"It's raining, of course," he replied, and walked on. 
But the woman insisted, "I know that felt like snow!" 

To which her husband quietly replied: "Rudolph the Red knows rain, 
dear."


Well it is only 46 days to Christmas.

Homer.....Rob


----------

